# Loud controller



## Drjohn (Oct 26, 2017)

I have a Heatilator fireplace with a Roberston Control Model DS 845 control module. It is working fine but has a buzzing sound (loud) for at least 1/2 hour. It is definitely coming from the controller, is the old gal dyeing or just cranky?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 28, 2017)

Robertson? Robert Shaw?


----------



## Drjohn (Oct 28, 2017)

My bad - Robert shaw DS 845


----------



## Drjohn (Oct 31, 2017)

Do you need any more info?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 31, 2017)

Sorry, I can't help you. Someone else may have an idea. Those older DSI units were phased out before 
I entered the hearth industry in 2000. The ONLY service work I did on them was to replace the valve & 
Direct Spark Ignition system with a millivolt valve & standing pilot system.It wasn't cheap back then ($500+) 
& it's probably a lot MORE now.


----------



## busibenny (Apr 22, 2018)

They're labeled NOT FIELD REPAIRABLE. I usually just get a new board.


----------



## Drjohn (Apr 24, 2018)

busibenny said:


> They're labeled NOT FIELD REPAIRABLE. I usually just get a new board.


Thanks, I replaced the module for $125 and has worked fine since.


----------

